# Rabbits?



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone been out and have a report on rabbits yet?

Trying to get a deer on the extended basin unit, I've seen a lot more rabbits this year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you mean snowshoes or cottontails? I have seen reports here and there about guys getting a few cottontails. I remember one post from I think it was blackbear, who shot a shoe.

As for me, I shot a cottonbutt on the phez opener, and we saw a couple more, but that's it.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I seen a few out in the cedar and sagebrush hills of eastern utah. Managed to shoot one with the pellet gun.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally got out for cottontail today. Killed 2, saw 3. Yes, it appears that their numbers are on a low cycle. The heavy winter a few years ago seemed to thin them out in the area I hunt(eastern utah). I remember that spring a few years ago, when the snow melted, the desert was covered in rabbit fur. I'd even see fur up 3-4 feet in the trees. I'd say the population is about 10% of what it was in '05-'06

One interesting note, I have seen/killed more snowshoe hare this year that cottontail. That is a first.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

After I went duck hunting with Chaser this morning, the wife wanted to go get her hair done, so I went out after some bunnies this afternoon.

Saw 7 or 8 jacks and 1 cottontail.

I shot 3 jacks and the cottontail (but obliterated the cottontail with the shotgun -8/- so I didnt keep him for dinner) 

Overall I was pleasantly surprised to see so many jacks out today


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went out the other day for some yote hunting and found an area that the Jacks are thick as can be. I shot one but probably ran over 5 or 6. I honestly couldn't move my vehicle fast enough to not hit them. If I wasn't yote hunting I would of just hunted them all day. 
I did get one cottontail that happenend to be sitting off the side of the road as I got back from a stand. The 204 sure does a good job on taking the heads off of rabbits.


----------

